# Adam Ruins Everything - The Real Reason Car Dealerships Are the Worst



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

You won't believe what this Nissan Dealership did to a Leaf Customer!

Sorry, I couldn't resist the click-bait title. 

TLDR: the guy leased a Leaf for 3 years. When he arrived to turn the car in, he found out that they actually had him sign paperwork for 4 years.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

garsh said:


> You won't believe the Weird Trick this Nissan Dealership pulled on a Leaf Customer!
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist the click-bait title.
> 
> TLDR: the guy leased a Leaf for 3 years. When he arrived to turn the car in, he found out that they actually had him sign paperwork for 4 years.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


> You won't believe what this Nissan Dealership did to a Leaf Customer!
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist the click-bait title.
> 
> TLDR: the guy leased a Leaf for 3 years. When he arrived to turn the car in, he found out that they actually had him sign paperwork for 4 years.


ok - so I may not read every bit of fine print, but really.... the biggest part of the lease should be the months you are obligated to and the miles you can go in that amount of time. if someone didn't bother to at least put there eyes on that, you can hardly blame the dealership. It could easily have been a miscommunication (since your paperwork has to be touched by 10 different people at the dealership), and THAT is why they have you sign something! it says you agree with what they are saying.


----------

